# looking for a good electrician's work glove



## gregeye (May 29, 2011)

hello,

I'm looking for a heat resistant, well made, electrician's glove to be able to wear during hangs and focuses and all around general use. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## kiwitechgirl (May 29, 2011)

gregeye said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a heat resistant, well made, electrician's glove to be able to wear during hangs and focuses and all around general use. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks



I've always liked sailing gloves - well made and stand up to a fair amount of abuse. I prefer the ones with all fingertips exposed, but you can also get them where only the thumb and forefinger are exposed - good for fiddly work, means you don't have to take your gloves off! I originally got mine when I was working in a hemp house purely for the rope handling, but ended up wearing them all the time when I was rigging or focusing.


----------



## gregeye (May 29, 2011)

kiwitechgirl said:


> I've always liked sailing gloves - well made and stand up to a fair amount of abuse. I prefer the ones with all fingertips exposed, but you can also get them where only the thumb and forefinger are exposed - good for fiddly work, means you don't have to take your gloves off! I originally got mine when I was working in a hemp house purely for the rope handling, but ended up wearing them all the time when I was rigging or focusing.


 

are they called gill pro sailing gloves?


----------



## mstaylor (May 29, 2011)

Most of my guys wear some version of these: https://www.ironclad.com/products/gloves.cqs


----------



## derekleffew (May 29, 2011)

Although I've never used (or even seen, that I recall) them, SetWear's HotHand Gloves. are popular among the industry lighting folk, although they are rather expensive and not something one would want to wear for general use.

See also the threads http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/20959-focusing-hot-units.html , http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/6335-mechanix-gloves.html , http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...e-would-6x9-burn-if-6x9-could-burn-glove.html .


----------



## SteveB (May 29, 2011)

Sears sells a pair of inexpensive gloves I use, fore and middle fingerless, about $13


----------



## avkid (May 29, 2011)

SteveB said:


> Sears sells a pair of inexpensive gloves I use, fore and middle fingerless, about $13


 I finally found fingerless framers at Harbor Freight.
Less than $10 so I won't mind replacing them occasionally.

Fingerless gloves make the truss go together much faster.


----------



## Dionysus (May 30, 2011)

I generally wear Mechanix gloves, good in general, and fairly cheap. I have one pair that were older and I cut the thumb and forefinger out of and sewed them all nice and use them when I am focusing.

Got two pair for $22 not long ago.


----------



## mstaylor (May 30, 2011)

The Ironclads make framers with the fingers cut off already. It's funny, I have three different types in my toolbox, framers, regulars like the Mechanix and zero degrees for working outside in winter, the problem is I don't wear gloves even when rigging.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 30, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Although I've never used (or even seen, that I recall) them, SetWear's HotHand Gloves. are popular among the industry lighting folk, although they are rather expensive and not something one would want to wear for general use.


 
I have two pair of the Setwear gloves, but I'm not sure that they're really worth the extra money. I actually prefer the [URL='http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H8BT9Q/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]Proflex [/URL]gloves.


----------



## Dionysus (May 30, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> The Ironclads make framers with the fingers cut off already. It's funny, I have three different types in my toolbox, framers, regulars like the Mechanix and zero degrees for working outside in winter, the problem is I don't wear gloves even when rigging.


 
Mechanix has quite an extensive line of gloves actually, also including those with fingers already cut out.

I have to say the ironclads look nice, too bad noone around here sells em, I'd have to pay a whack of shipping. Not worth it when I can get Mechanix locally.


----------



## SteveB (May 30, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Mechanix has quite an extensive line of gloves actually, also including those with fingers already cut out.
> 
> I have to say the ironclads look nice, too bad noone around here sells em, I'd have to pay a whack of shipping. Not worth it when I can get Mechanix locally.


 
Ironclad is carried by Sears. I use the basic Craftsman 2 fingerless version. They list for $24 but you can usually get them on a sale for $13.


----------



## mstaylor (May 30, 2011)

I get them from Lowe's and Ace Hardware. The Mechanix gloves are good, sometimes hard to find around here, sometimes not. I buy a pair and keep them for three or four years or until one of my sons steals them from me. They last me forever because I don't like wearing any gloves unless it's cold.


----------



## Toffee (May 30, 2011)

I have a set that I have had for a year that I have loved. They work really well with most any hot instrument the only thing I wish I had was a pair that were fingerless, I may just get new ones and cut the index and thumb off them and use the older ones of the rail. This is them.

I had a pair of these but they got to hot in the palm when focusing parts or older fixtures. And would sometimes burn my hand when I was using them so I would only use them for grunt work if I used them at all.


----------



## BLynch (May 31, 2011)

As a small-handed-electrician, it is very hard to find gloves that fit well. Especially when most big box stores don't sell gloves in a size small, or in women's sizes... 

I wear setwear women's fingerless gloves for work and Hot Hands for focus and both fit my hands really well. The Hot hands can get a bit bulky when bench focusing or changing a barrel, but are totally worth it for the "hang out of the genie/ladder and focus that gobo that's been on for 5 min" lights.


----------



## cdcarter (May 31, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of the IronClad Box Handlers. They have awesome grip, and if you size them right you really don't lose too much dexterity. They are great for carrying, and work well for focus too.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 1, 2011)

I know a lot of my female stagehands that have trouble getting small gloves use small weightlifting gloves. That gives you fingerless glves in a small size.


----------

